# how do amazon swords reproduce ?



## Tom Higgs (Mar 2, 2006)

How do amazon swords multiply. I have an old, mega plant in my 50. It recently sent up a shoot that I thought was flowers; but I am seeing leaves coming off. Is this shoot a mutant leaf that happens from time to time, or is it a source of new plants.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Some plants have multiple mechanism which they employ to reproduce.

Large sword plants (_Echinodorus_ species) will send up flower stalks on which adventitious plants will grow on the submersed section. For flowers to develop, be fertilized and set seed, the flowers need to be above the water level. Swords will also develop large rhizomes as they mature and new plantlets can form along this rhizome as well.

So, all in all, not only can some _Echinodorus_ plants grow to tank-busting sizes; but also having three mechanisms in place for reproduction they decidedly have a strong agenda for conquering territory!


----------

